# Sepers Pigeons



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Can anyone help me with info about Dirk Sepers from Holland? I just purchased some breeders from this line.
Thanks


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Spent about 30 minutes looking for info. All I can find is that he is a Sprint Champion. Not much here. I can't even find a pedigree with his name on it.


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

I have some of the pedigrees and they look pretty good, I guess I was just looking for a little more. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

miken said:


> I have some of the pedigrees and they look pretty good, I guess I was just looking for a little more. Thanks for the reply though.


I would search some of the band numbers, names of the winners, and breeders. Sometimes that sends you in the right direction. At least give you an idea of the lineage. Did read that their birds are very inbred. might not get you too far.


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks again. I also bought some de klak's to go along with them, some only time will tell.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Do you know the basis for the Sepers birds.


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

How do you mean?


----------



## maricelbill (Sep 13, 2012)

jean swannet and de klak, basically the coppi lines of busschaerts and de klak.


----------



## john-53 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi
Have just had a look at your post on Dirk Sepers. I have a 2004 sale list that was in the uk
If you are still looking
Yours in sport
John


----------

